# Belkin F5D7632-4 Firmware upgrade



## Bootlebarth (May 10, 2007)

I have downloaded F5D7632-4v7_WW_7.00.24.bin and after saving settings used the upgrade firmware option in the Routers browser window. However the reported firmware is always 7.00.23 no amount of re-sets soft or hard back to man defaults, power cycling disconnecting all cables bar one to a laptop etc have any affect. I can always retrieve my settings from the saved file but that is all. Can anyone help. I also note that according to Belkin the F5D7632-4 does not exist, one site does think it exists but that the current firmware is 7.00.20 whereas out of the box mine was 7.00.23. Very confusing can anyone shed any light? Thanks


----------

